# Options?



## peterward (May 23, 2009)

Hi first post here so be nice.. working in the uk at the moment business is non existent i assume the situation anywhere in spain is similar at the moment but i've always wanted to live and work abroad. I have the skills to do so but not the capital, big stumbling block in know.

Anyway i am looking for some general advice re: relocating/starting afreash. Is it worth a shot? maybe even for half of the year? i dont think my particular qualifications are in high demand anywhere at the moment, (i work as a garden designer) but i thought id query it with any expats in spain/or anywhere else sunny in europe! on the forum who would know best.

many thanks in advance for any replies.
peter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Peter, we're always nice on here...so dont worry. In answwer to your questions, well first of all have a good look thru the forum and you'll find various answers, but in the meantime I have to say the work situation in Spain is probably worse than in the UK, in fact there are over 17 million unemployed and rising rapidly. I'm not sure even capital would help you to start up here at the mo. 

I guess garden work is one of those professions that tend to be first to go when people are tight for money and most seem to be here. That said, there are always those who have money and are planning big projects for their gardens and of course being hot here, most people spend more time outside than in the UK

However, if you're on your own (no family commitments), fancy a change, wanna have a look round and can afford to do that, then why dont you come over and do a bit of fact finding, even if its just for a couple of weeks?? 

Whatever you do tho, dont burn your UK bridges, you always need a "return" plan

Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hi Peter, we're always nice on here...so dont worry. In answwer to your questions, well first of all have a good look thru the forum and you'll find various answers, but in the meantime I have to say the work situation in Spain is probably worse than in the UK, in fact there are over 17 million unemployed and rising rapidly. I'm not sure even capital would help you to start up here at the mo.
> 
> I guess garden work is one of those professions that tend to be first to go when people are tight for money and most seem to be here. That said, there are always those who have money and are planning big projects for their gardens and of course being hot here, most people spend more time outside than in the UK
> 
> ...


Hey Jo
Where you goin' with that gun in your hand?


.... I think you mean 17% Jo. Unless you really want to frighten people... or tempt fate - God I hope that isn't a prediction

Xose


----------



## peterward (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Jo nice to meet you  i'll have a look around the forum for a bit more info. 
Spain is a big place i would barely now where to start, considering the recession the only clients i could find right now would have to be fairly wealthy i guess. 

thanks for the info
peter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> Hey Jo
> Where you goin' with that gun in your hand?
> 
> 
> ...


Just checking you were paying attention  LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peterward said:


> Thanks Jo nice to meet you  i'll have a look around the forum for a bit more info.
> Spain is a big place i would barely now where to start, considering the recession the only clients i could find right now would have to be fairly wealthy i guess.
> 
> thanks for the info
> peter


Then I guess you need to look at the wealthy areas, so Marbella, Puerto Banus, Barcelona??? Sadly these areas are usually very expensive to live in too..!!! But you can look at areas nearby that are a bit cheaper. 

Jo xxx


----------

